# Microcenter vs. Newegg



## JohnJSal

Anyone ever use microcenter.com to order their components? I am checking the prices of them compared to newegg.com and they are significantly lower at times. Just curious if there's any reason it might be better to choose newegg over them.

Thanks.


----------



## memory

I have always heard that Newegg has excellent customer service(never had to use it, thank God).  Also you usually receive your products within 3 days, usually before.  Newegg just has a really good reputation.  I don't know about Microcenter.  Never bought anything from them.


----------



## mep916

I'm always willing to purchase outside of newegg if the price is right and if the company selling the product is reputable. Microcenter has been around for awhile, so I'd be comfortable with buying from them. Their return policy appears to be identical to newegg's. 

In-store price for the Q6600 is $199.  We don't have a Microcenter in Sacramento, unfortunately.


----------



## JohnJSal

mep916 said:


> I'm always willing to purchase outside of newegg if the price is right and if the company selling the product is reputable. Microcenter has been around for awhile, so I'd be comfortable with buying from them. Their return policy appears to be identical to newegg's.
> 
> In-store price for the Q6600 is $199.  We don't have a Microcenter in Sacramento, unfortunately.



Yeah, the E8400 is also $199, and they have it in stock! 

The P182 and the PSU I want are also much cheaper. Newegg has them beat on the rest, though. In some cases, Microcenter doesn't have the products at all, so Newegg seems to be the best in selection, if not always price.


----------



## memory

Is that online on just in the store?


----------



## JohnJSal

memory said:


> Is that online on just in the store?



Seems like it's online: http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0281097


----------



## memory

I seen that too but when you click the add to bag button, it says this product is no longer available.  I guess that means they are out of stock.


----------



## JohnJSal

memory said:


> I seen that too but when you click the add to bag button, it says this product is no longer available.  I guess that means they are out of stock.



LOL. Microcenter sucks! 

At least TigerDirect has it (seemingly!). What is it with this chip!?


----------



## memory

The only one Tigerdirect has is the oem version which has no fan with it.  I am thinking about buying that and buying a seperate fan.


----------



## JohnJSal

memory said:


> The only one Tigerdirect has is the oem version which has no fan with it.  I am thinking about buying that and buying a seperate fan.


----------



## memory

I know what you mean.  I have everything else bought for my new rig and now it is going to be put on hold until I get a processor 

I just wonder if there is that many people buying them or Intel is not putting out that many.


----------



## mep916

JohnJSal said:


> LOL. Microcenter sucks!



ha ha.



JohnJSal said:


> What is it with this chip!?



It's very popular at the moment. 



memory said:


> The only one Tigerdirect has is the oem version which has no fan with it.  I am thinking about buying that and buying a seperate fan.



Exactly.


----------



## Ramodkk

You can always trust NEWEGG. Choose NEWEGG. NEWEGG is better. I would recommend NEWEGG.  NEWEGG = 3-day Shipping Guaranteed. NEWEGG + Little $ = Great Value. 

NEWEGG > microcenter.

Got it?


----------



## JohnJSal

ramodkk said:


> You can always trust NEWEGG. Choose NEWEGG. NEWEGG is better. I would recommend NEWEGG.  NEWEGG = 3-day Shipping Guaranteed. NEWEGG + Little $ = Great Value.
> 
> NEWEGG > microcenter.
> 
> Got it?



lol, not-so-subliminal advertising?


----------



## JohnJSal

memory said:


> I know what you mean.  I have everything else bought for my new rig and now it is going to be put on hold until I get a processor
> 
> I just wonder if there is that many people buying them or Intel is not putting out that many.



yeah, i'm finally ready to start ordering everything but now i'm not sure i should because i don't want the return period for everything else to expire before i can even build the PC!


----------



## Gareth

On some items, Newegg now have USPS 2-4 day delivery for a whopping $1.99 and delivery can be made on a Saturday! So far, flash memory cards have been added to this, hopefully more will.
Ive never bought anything for my PC on any site other than Newegg.


----------



## diduknowthat

Newegg is good, but sometimes microcenter has really good deals. The only thing I hate about newegg is that they charge a high shipping fee for cheap items. I mean seriously, $6 shipping for a TINY micro SD chip .


----------



## Gareth

You can now use USPS, which is a lot cheaper ($1.99 for my Micro-SD card I ordered today)


----------

